# [XFREE] Keyboard PS/2 - Barcode reader

## px

Hello,

I have a barcode reader plugged between the keyboard and the ps/2 keyboard connector of the motherboard.

Under standard Term, The Barcode Reader send the barcode number followed by the cariage return char.

Under Xfree, Nothing go well: strange chars, number not coresponding etc...

Is there Any wawy to get Xfree Working without Xkeyboard options by using the kernel keyboard driver?

I tried many change on XF86Config file, from standard keyboard to PC98 with all variant there is nothing that work.

please help

----------

## CDLM

bump - I'm having problems with this too...

----------

## Scytale

*bump* (dust falls down)

Me too. Looks like the problem is that the scanner doesn't send a real number key (like 5 or 3) but an Alt+NumBlock combination. Works in text terminal, not in XOrg. Any ideas? Please...  :Sad: 

----------

## Scytale

Aww! A bit more searching and I found it.

Remember, folks, don't only search the web, search the usenet too. This 1-post thread helped me out. So, if you get all gibberish when scanning something, try to set your scanner to a sane keyboard emulation mode.

In my case, using a Jarltech 2009K, the problem was solved by switching "keyboard type selection" from "alt mode" to "scan code mode". I don't know why it was set to alt mode, but now it works like a charm.

To switch the keyboard mode, you need to change your scanner's configuration. For mine, I surfed over to Jarltech and got the [url=http://www.jarltech.com/ger_new/new/support/cd/MUL-53221-06(rectified).pdf]manual[/url] for my scanner. You can then scan a special "start configuration" barcode and change your settings by scanning around. If anybody should happen to have the same scanner, the setting you're searching for is at page 22.

@Mods or original poster: Please add "solved" to the topic title.

----------

